# The cost for Alicante to host the Volvo Ocean Race?



## GenJackRipper (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm more and more intrigued by the VOR and I might be wrong, but it seems like it's growing among spectators and casual followers. 


It has to be a gold mine for Alicante to host the VOR HQ, the start and constantly beeing mentioned together with it. 

Does anyone know how much they pay the VOR to host them? 
Are any other cities bidding to host them and what requirements does VOR have?


----------

